# ألبوم موسيقى فيلم الآم السيد المسيح mp3



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

جميع المقطوعات الموسيقية mp3 لفيلم passions of the Christ
14 مقطع فى ملف مضغوط على mediafire

اسماء المقطوعات :

The Olive Garden
Bearing The Cross
Jesus Arrested
Peter Denies Jesus
The Stoning
Song Of Complaint
Simon Is Dismissed
Flagellation/Dark Choir/Disciples 
Mary Goes To Jesus
Peaceful But Primitive/Procession 
Crucifixion
Raising The Cross
It Is Done
Jesus Is Carried Down

التحميل من هنا​
لتحميل Bearing The Cross فقط (لأنها الأروع برأيى) من هنا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يوليو 2012)

*لالالالالالالا كده الله ينور بقى هههههههه
جارى التحميل
*​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2012)

جارى التحميل 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## فادى محب (6 يوليو 2012)

شكرا الرب معك


----------

